
The Lean You: Pivoting Your New Year’s Resolutions - amurepinho
http://lean.vc/the-lean-you-pivoting-your-new-years-resolutions/#.WGOZdm6-13M.hackernews
======
amurepinho
Finding the Minimum Viable You.

